# Bauer



## eno2

Hola,

<Ich bin ein Bauer>

Una palabra tan simple como Bauer puede tener una traducción amplia  y me hace dudar cual sería la traducción 'normal'. Pons da 'peón'. Un significado reducido, pienso, y que no me gusta. GT da granjero. Yo pensaba en cultivador.

Es verdad que no conozco bien o al menos no estoy seguro de la connotación principal alemana.  Puede ser que sea más 'granjero'.


----------



## Alemanita

Agricultor.
Campesino.


----------



## eno2

Si, agricultor, campesino, ambos me parecen bien, especialmente agricultor. Mejor que peón , granjero, cultivador. Probablemente campesino y péon sean próximas, o pueden ser lo, trabajando el campo sin tener tierra propia. Gracias.


----------



## anahiseri

de acuerdo con Alemanita.


----------



## eno2

Atahualpa Yupanki canta sobre 'campesinos'. Siempre pobres.


----------



## Alemanita

eno2 said:


> Hola,
> 
> <Ich bin ein Bauer>
> 
> Una palabra tan simple como Bauer puede tener una traducción amplia  y me hace dudar cual sería la traducción 'normal'. Pons da 'peón'. Un significado reducido, pienso, y que no me gusta. GT da granjero. Yo pensaba en cultivador.
> 
> Es verdad que no conozco bien o al menos no estoy seguro de la connotación principal alemana.  Puede ser que sea más 'granjero'.




Ya que el tema sigue siendo de interés para Eno, aquí van algunas reflexiones personales, mías:

El Bauer alemán, no usado como insulto, es el que tiene y trabaja tierra o cuida animales, vacas y cerdos, p. ej.

Cultivador, tu opción, Eno, no me suena para nada. Creo que es más bien una herramienta agrícola.

El peón es en alemán der Knecht, es decir, no es dueño, sino empleado, dependiente, asalariado y obedece órdenes, ya sea del Bauer o del Großknecht, que yo conozco como capataz.

El campesino es el que trabaja la tierra, que a veces le pertenece y a veces no. 

El agricultor es una forma más elevada de decir campesino y, creo yo, indica que hay campo, bastante campo. En alemán sería Landwirt.

El granjero es el que tiene una granja (a mi modo de ver) - la traducción según mi viejo diccionario de papel es entre otras cosas Gutshof - y se dedica a la cría de animales, no al cultivo del campo.

Un saludo.


----------

